# Me... on a really bad morning



## rhino123 (Jan 20, 2011)

This is me on a really bad morning.










http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Y9p04IcbNMc/TE_sZYxprwI/AAAAAAAAMQ8/uJToscRjuxw/s640/Picture 045.jpg


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 20, 2011)

Bad hair day and bad morning go together for you? 
That's one busy-busy background, but I like it for its colour.
Could your contrasts be a bit "up"?


----------



## rhino123 (Jan 20, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> Bad hair day and bad morning go together for you?
> That's one busy-busy background, but I like it for its colour.
> Could your contrasts be a bit "up"?


 
Sure. I will edit it with the PS.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahahaha... Awesome!


----------



## jmark58 (Jan 21, 2011)

that's funny


----------



## Frequency (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't know about the day, but your mood definitely looks very bad 

Regards


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

I think the bird could have been in better focus. Also try using the rule of thirds and experimenting with composition!


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

haha..... from how far did you take this pic/?


----------



## rhino123 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments 

@thatfornoobs, thanks for the tips.

@Photo95, I think I was pretty close to the bird, around 2 to 3 metres away if I am not wrong.


----------

